# FREE! "The Anvil of the Craftsman"- BIeBA winner and 2x Runner-up!



## Dale Amidei (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello all!

My debut novel _The Anvil of the Craftsman_ is now available as a Kindle title and CreateSpace paperback.

The standard description follows. I hope that you will have a chance to check it out, and I look forward to discussing it here!

"A doctoral candidate in Theological Studies accepts recruitment by a friend in the U.S. State Department for an initiative to the most troublesome province in 2006 Iraq. The many challenges of nation building expand the mission from diplomacy to a survival situation as local and international interests position themselves to oppose a State Department initiative: one vital to progress in an uncertain theater.

Terrorism and counter-terror operations threaten to keep the team from leaving the relative safety of Baghdad. Until, that is, a former USAF Special Tactics operative hunting the men who want to kill them draws duty as their protector. The simple questions posed during a tribal council threaten provincial and regional stability; the conclusions reached explode into a clash of faith, loyalty, schism and betrayal that will help shape the future of two nations.

The Anvil of the Craftsman, the debut novel by author Dale Amidei, will be appreciated by fans of a broad range of fiction; from aficionados of the haunting themes of Ernest Hemingway to readers of the tightly woven plots of Tom Clancy and popular titles of authors like Vince Flynn, David Baldacci, W.E.B. Griffin and Richard Marcinko.

The Anvil of the Craftsman is presented in its Kindle Edition with a fully functional Table of Contents and navigation controls (NCX). Approx. 93,000 words / 312pp. print length.

© 2011 Single Candle Press"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Dale, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Dale Amidei (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you, Ann. I did have a chance to look over the guidelines. Don't worry, I despise board spam. -DA


----------



## Dale Amidei (Dec 11, 2011)

A great discussion with Ashley Barron regarding _AOTC _and other subjects. Please check it out! 
http://blog.thepriyas.com/2012/03/03/author-interview-dale-amidei.aspx


----------



## Dale Amidei (Dec 11, 2011)

"Anvil" today is #14 on the Amazon Political Fiction bestseller list as sorted by average customer review. This places the title inside the top one-third percent of highest-rated PF titles. Twenty-two straight five-star reviews and counting!


----------



## Dale Amidei (Dec 11, 2011)

C.C. MacKenzie liked "Anvil." A lot. Check out her awesome review!

http://ccmackenzie.com/2012/10/26/a-rare-thing/


----------



## Dale Amidei (Dec 11, 2011)

A new cover is out for my 2011 debut! The initial title of "Jon's Trilogy" remains available F R E E on Amazon (matching Nook, Kobo, Smashwords and the iBookstore). It also resides in the top percentile of Amazon Political Fiction by average customer opinion!

"Anvil" is rated 4.9 stars across 33 reviews. 12,300+ readers have snagged their copy. Get yours and enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006K9Q4W8


----------



## Dale Amidei (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not sure how this happened ... but since it did ... We are very pleased to announce that "Anvil" has received recognition in the following categories of the 2013 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards Nominations:

Best Novel

Best Action/Adventure

Best Editing

Best Hero/Heroine (Jon Anthony)

Best Villain (Muhammad Qasim Al-Khafji)

*A huge thankyaverymuch to whomever is responsible.


----------



## Dale Amidei (Dec 11, 2011)

FINALIST in Best Action/Adventure, Best Editing, and Best Villain! Voting underway now!


----------



## Dale Amidei (Dec 11, 2011)

Very pleased to be able to announce that my debut and lead title of Jon’s Trilogy, The Anvil of the Craftsman, was honored in three categories at the 2013 eFestival of Words Virtual Book Fair. Anvil brought home Best Editing, thanks to the tireless efforts of She Who Must Be Obeyed, Single Candle Press Lead Editor Carrie Andere.

The title was originally nominated in five categories: Best Editing, Best Action/Adventure, Best Villain, Best Hero and Best Novel. In the first three cases, the title survived the cut made by the judges at the event. The end result, two Runners-up and one top honor, is the result of nearly two months of public voting. These are our first public awards for what has proven to be a very well received title, currently rated 4.8 stars over the course of 49 Amazon reviews. Anvil remains and will be for the foreseeable future a free, full-length download through most venues.

Thank you to everyone who voted and made this possible!


----------



## Dale Amidei (Dec 11, 2011)

"Anvil" remains a free download through most vendors as an invitation to begin your journey through "Jon's Trilogy" today!


----------

